# Does anyone have a rabbit that DOESN'T like to cuddle?



## larryng (May 7, 2012)

I'm not asking those that have rabbit(s) that were rescued that were abused or neglected. I'm only asking people who brought their rabbit(s) home as little bunnies .

I've only had three rabbits. I bought them all as little bunnies and every single one of them love to cuddle.

I'm wondering if there are rabbit (whom have bonded with their owners since bunnyhood ) that _doesn't like to cuddle.

:?
_


----------



## eclairemom (May 7, 2012)

Mine don't. If I'm on the floor Scamper will come over and groom my hair bu not interested in cuddles at all


----------



## nobunnynoclue (May 7, 2012)

My rabbit Fiona came from a breeder. A coworker had her for a few months and then got rid her because she was not affectionate enough for them. I took her from them and, yes, they are right. She does not like to cuddle. I would even go as far as to say that she hates people. She was never abused or mistreated. She just plain doesn't like people or to be touched in general.


----------



## MagPie (May 7, 2012)

I got Harvey as an adult but he is a very friendly bunny. He'll groom me and let me pet him, but he likes his space. Hates being held also. So he's never been one to sleep on me and he's only slept near me twice haha. He likes to look on from a distance or from another room entirely. Plus he got a bit of a short attention span so he doesn't hold still often.


----------



## Nela (May 8, 2012)

I would lose vital body parts if I tried to snuggle with my girls :biggrin:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 8, 2012)

Frags came home at 4 weeks. She lived in Jasons pocket until she was to big to fit. She however does not want to be held or snuggled. She loves being petted and will demand attention.


----------



## MiserySmith (May 8, 2012)

I got Peppy as an adult, at 3 years old.
He's actually the friendliest rabbit I've ever met in my entire life. He chases people around grunting until he gets pats. He will let you stroke him for hours and hours. He just can't get enough loves.
However; he doesn't snuggle. He'll lay by your feet but that's about it.


----------



## eclairemom (May 8, 2012)

Who ever came up with the expression Snuggle Bunny obviously didn't have a rabbit :biggrin2:


----------



## Samara (May 8, 2012)

^ Agreed! Haha!

Matthias was born here and held everyday since he was 4 days old. If you so much as stoop next to him he'll bolt. Hates being picked up. Though, if you're sitting on the couch he'll 50% of the time saunter over and sit with you. Occasionally on your lap, but it's tentative at best. 

Molly prefers to have you lay on the floor nose to nose and rub her face and shoulders. Move any closer and it's too much for her and she'll hop away. 

Atticus likes to have some distance, but he'll come over and check you out, put his paws on you and maybe take a bath with you right there. He won't hang out on your lap though, or sprawl out with you on a bed, etc. 

Gubby is so ticked at having to have 10 days of antibiotics for his UTI that any time I walk in the room or even sneak at peek at him he thumps like crazy and snorts. 

I would LOVE to have a snuggle bunny again. My Bailey was, hence me having mass amounts of pictures of he and I together. Most of my rabbit pictures now are solo buns.


----------



## Samara (May 8, 2012)

I really think rabbits are like cats; their personality is either snuggly or not. I don't think any amount of conditioning would change it. Just my personal opinion, not a fact.


----------



## Chrissie (May 8, 2012)

Rupert likes his nose to forehead brushed or stroked. He'll put his head up asking for more when you stop. But hates being picked up. He will come over and nudge/headbutt me though. Maybe being picked up is like being on a high flying fairground ride when your stomach turns....


----------



## LindseyG (May 8, 2012)

Out of my 7 angoras I have 3 that do not like to be snuggled. All of them were raised from babies, it just depends on their personalities!


----------



## ZRabbits (May 8, 2012)

It depends on what you call "snuggling". I found out bunnies have lots of different ways to "snuggle" and be friendly. You need to learn their ways. I think that's what gets people upset and say their bunnies don't like to cuddle. 

K


----------



## patches2593 (May 8, 2012)

my rabbit came from a foster home who never got loves and never got held. he did get the right care (sort of a messy cage though) and she never did anyhting with him. so when i got him, i couldn't hold him and he just was independent and didn't cuddle with anyone. i couldn't even pet him; he would fling away from me. this was months being independant but he was happy. finally the past few months he is giving into me and trusting me and lettting me rub my face against his and snuggling but he still wont let hold him so its hard when i have to cut his nails; he'll sure will put up a fight (lets just say right now i have scratch marks along my neck and arms from trying to pick him up to cut his nails which he doesn't mind). so i only hold him when necasary like cutting his nails cuz he's just a bunny who doesn't like to be held. but now he does cuddle and stuff. best bunny ever= bbe <3


----------



## larryng (May 9, 2012)

I guess I got lucky three times.

All my three rabbits liked to snuggle and I LOVE to snuggle with them.


When I started this thread I thought that most rabbits like to snuggle. I learned otherwise.


----------



## fuzz16 (May 9, 2012)

Ive had sebi since he was 6 weeks oldish, he never liked to cuddle even as a baby. He tolerates a looot though. Used to go to work with me so he got a lot of attention. So he tolerates it, but wont ask for the sttention


----------



## Samara (May 9, 2012)

Oh to have a snuggle bunny :inlove:


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 9, 2012)

Derby when we first got him was happy to be picked up and held. He loves to be pet. Now he is going through puberty he has turned into a bit of a brat. He no longer wants to be picked up, he kicks, scratches and bites to get down. Still loves to be pet if you lay on the ground and stroke him or sit beside him. Just like a teenager that no longer really wants mom attention. lol Have one more month to wait until he can be neutered. We have been through this before with other male bunnies, just at the time it is a bit discouraging.


----------



## Samara (May 9, 2012)

^ I hear you!


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (May 9, 2012)

None of my rabbits like to be held, which is normal for rabbits. 

Nelson is a snuggler in the way that he will demand ear rubs and will lay next to you. He's really the only one of my three (soon to be two :c) who will.

But, just because the girls aren't snuggly, doesn't mean that they aren't social. Lillian will grab and run away with the hand broom and dustpan, or sneak up behind me and pull at my shirt to get my attention. Bee will knock toys down and sit near you as long as you don't lean over her or move suddenly. Both will accept a couple of pats, but only Nelson will settle down for a bunny pancake session.
I would like to add that Nelson was an Easter through away I got at about four months and the girls I got at eight weeks old.


----------



## melbaby80 (May 9, 2012)

Domino is a snuggler. I can carry her around, she'll groom herself on my lap, she hops on my pregnant belly sometimes will climb on my shoulder. My angora is a different story. She will only snuggle if you cradle her like a baby. She will come to you for pets and to sniff but she does not care to be picked up.


----------



## MagPie (May 10, 2012)

Yeah a snuggle bunny would be nice. But man with my cats liking to smother me as it is I think one more would be too much hahaha. I've always found cats to be big snugglers.

Harvey will run up to me to demand attention but when he's napping he's got his spots and it's not with me haha.


----------



## bunnychild (May 10, 2012)

My rabbits are so bipolar. One day they might like to cuddle and the next they will be so interested in something else to cuddle.


----------



## Samara (May 10, 2012)

I had a break through! Tonight while my husband was reading to our youngest I was laying on the floor and Atticus hopped onto me and snuggled under my chin. He sat on me for 15 or so minutes accepting gentle ear rubs, tugs and nose scritches. 

WOO!


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 11, 2012)

Gary and Houdini are not snuggle bunnies, but they don't get upset over it either. They are content to let me fawn over them for a little while but are happier if I let them run around instead. They were both treated well their whole lives and I got them relatively young.

Sophie does NOT want to be picked up, but I don't think her interactions with people before us were very nice. She snuggled when she was doped up from her spay, so there is a sweetie in there somewhere. At least now she will let us give her a quick pet as she hops around the living room.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (May 16, 2012)

Only one of my 4 bunnies (Buckley) is a snuggle bunny.. like he'll fall asleep in my lap, lets me pick him up and everything  
My oldest(Alice) bunny loves being stroked but only when she wants it but won't ever sit on my lap, she just sits on the floor and demands attention! then my other 2 females (Bonnie and Casey) don't like being touched or picked up but they will climb all over me, lick me and follow me everywhere.. but as soon as i touch them they freak out! aha. It's weird because i've had Buckley, Bonnie and Casey from day 1 as they are Alice's babies and have all been handled the same way.. Its so cute how they all have different personalities


----------



## Bugs&Columbus (Jun 19, 2012)

Greetings from India

I just got my rabbits and just had to reply to this thread.

My rabbits started out on shaky ground but now they demand for attention. In fact when I sit down to work they come and sit on my lap and fall a sleep. I just love them 
I guess you have to just give them their space .. and when they are ready they come to you.

BTW mine are house bunnies.. and are only put in at night and when they eat.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 19, 2012)

I have yet to own a rabbit that likes to cuddle. I have also yet to own a rabbit that LIKES to be held. I have one now, Bugsy that tolerates it well.. but by the look in his face I know he does it for me and not him lol. Oreo? Yea right i wouldnt dare try to snuggle or carry her, i'd be all sliced up!


----------



## wendymac (Jun 19, 2012)

Max HATES being picked up. With a passion. But she'll jump right on your lap (whether you're ready or not. lol) and lay down and snuggle. Just don't try standing up with her in your arms or you'll look like you got into a fight with a food grater...and lost. LOL

Nestle, on the other hand, absolutely loves being held and cuddled. I open his cage door (propped on my stomach) and he'll run right up and onto my chest. I even took him to a horse show, and held him most of the day, and he was purring.

I love them both, but find Nestle more fun to hold when I'm reading. Max is more fun when I'm just hanging out in the family room with the kids. If you stop petting Max before she's ready (like to turn a page) she's quick to give you a nip to get you started again. LOL


----------



## tonyandlaurie (Jun 19, 2012)

I got my bun about 2-3 weeks ago and since the begining she hates being picked up, no matter what i do she bites scratches and claws to get down..so now i see its not just my bun that hates to snuggle/held...she will demand attention but as soon as she thinks your going to pick her up she freaks and just runs, she loves to bite my clothes in oreder to get my attention..


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 19, 2012)

Agnes is very cuddly for a rabbit. For a rabbit being the key phrase  I can pick her up any time, any where with no struggle. when I set her down, she doesn't even move until I've taken my hands away. It's as if ive set down a bag of flour. Plop. And finally moves......

She is always around me. Either on my lap, next to my side or nudging for pets or attention. 

She follows me and waits for me when I leave the room. She will sit for a looooong time next to me wanting head and ear massage. 

She runs to her cage door and licks me and grooms me (licking my arms, nose and forehead are her favorite spots). 

So by those definitions, I think she is snuggly.


----------



## larryng (Aug 22, 2012)

Im very lucky to have a rabbit that likes to cuddle as much as I do.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/iU1Ati4KFUg&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## LiRa92 (Aug 22, 2012)

My bunny doesn't like being cuddled or hugged or carried. The only thing that I can do to him is pet him while he is lying on the floor or when he is in his cage. But actually he is really friendly. He would circle his space when he saw me passing through his area. He prefers me to pet him without him being carried. I guess that's just how I should pet him.


----------



## LiRa92 (Aug 22, 2012)

you are so lucky. how did you manage to make him that relaxed? did you trained him or something?


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 23, 2012)

I got my bunnies when the holland lop (Gaz) was 8 weeks and the lionhead (Nala) was 7 weeks. Gaz loved to be held and snuggled for the first couple weeks; Nala wanted nothing to do with it. now Nala loves to come over to me and get pet, loves to climb on me, etc... Gaz, on the other hand, is hit-and-miss. she'll come up and head-butt my hand like she wants to be pet, then run like hell when I reach out to pet her. other times, though, she'll sit there and let me pet her for quite a while before taking off.


----------



## larryng (Aug 23, 2012)

*LiRa92 wrote: *


> you are so lucky. how did you manage to make him that relaxed? did you trained him or something?


In actuality she trained me. The first time flipped her over on my lap she looked like she really enjoyed it .

When I began to cradle her in my arms......she was in heaven.





I don't think that rabbits can be trained to like to cuddle. Some rabbits like to cuddle more than others.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 23, 2012)

Some of my buns don't like to be picked up and cuddled, but they are incredibly sweet! One rabbit is among the sweetest we've owned, and we don't pick her up


----------



## Rhianna-bunnylove (Nov 2, 2012)

my bunny-Roxie- loves cuddles but hates being in a trance....my old bunny-Patch- (died) :rip: hated cuddles but liked being in a trance! :love: :dunno strange !!


----------



## Troller (Nov 2, 2012)

LiRa92 wrote:


> My bunny doesn't like being cuddled or hugged or carried. The only thing that I can do to him is pet him while he is lying on the floor or when he is in his cage. But actually he is really friendly. He would circle his space when he saw me passing through his area. He prefers me to pet him without him being carried. I guess that's just how I should pet him.



I'm in this boat. Occasionally I can trick him to be on my lap through food, but for the most part he likes his space though from time to time he'll allow me to be in his. Helps that his cage is big enough for me to get in halfways.


----------



## Lati (Feb 23, 2013)

My bunny loves having cuddles! She will run around our feet, bump us or follow us until we pick her up for cuddles. She lays on our chest for hours and often falls asleep. She will also groom my partners chest hair when he is giving her cuddles. She gets into bed with us every morning and has cuddles. She usually likes it when she is on our chest and has the duvet over her to keep her warm. If we didn't have to get up and do things she'd probably stay in bed with us all day!

This is the first time I've had a rabbit do this, she is a cuddle addict and super affectionate, she will lick us and follow us around the flat all day. I don't know why she is different from the others I've had. It may be because she lives inside with us and we spend a lot of time with her. We bought her home when she was one month old and just gave her lots of attention and gradually she became used to being picked up and carried around. She must be an exception to normal bunny rules!

She's our cuddle bunny and currently sat on my partner's chest receiving ear scratches and lots of petting. A very happy bunny.


----------



## cassnessxox (Feb 23, 2013)

I have one that does and one that doesn't...much any way. We have had Cleo the longest but she was older when we got her and her living conditions weren't great when we did. I guess at the start she was harder to cuddle, took her a while to warm up to us. Now you can almost always approach her and give her a cuddle which she will sit and take as long as we give it to her, unless she is outside running around, or you do it wrong...lol Bambi may be still warming up to us. He tends to be on guard when we enter the room and runs away from us more often, but he will let you pick him up and take a cuddle for a little while but he is very fidgety. He won't have a bar of contact if he is outside though, he likes it out there too much and he always thinks we are going to take him inside so he runs and binkies and makes a game of escaping from us.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 23, 2013)

My previous rabbit, Hazel-rah was an interesting character. He liked being petted and held on my lap etc, but he hated the process of being picked up. Once he was in my arms he was absolutely fine, but being lifted on the ground or lowered onto the ground he hated with a passion. It made it difficult at times to get him out of his hutch because it only opened at the top, not the front. Still, with patience, practice and steadier hands on my part we both improved over time in regards to that issue I think. When I had him out in his run, he would come up to me, but never really for attention, just doing his own thing. But he never had a problem with being in my lap and settling in for a nice long brushing and head rub session.


----------



## cassnessxox (Feb 23, 2013)

Mine are a bit like that! Not so much with the picking up, just the putting down. They must hate the feeling of the floor coming towards them or something, as soon as I start going down they start kicking, especially Bambi, he often kicks right out of my arms before he is close enough to get a good footing and Im always worried he will hurt himself.


----------



## LionBunn (Feb 23, 2013)

My frenchie will let you lay next to him and pet him and put your arm around him. My husband puts him on the couch with him and he'll stay as long as you pet him. My smaller lops will let you pick them up but go nuts when you put them back down like they're falling. My lionhead is still scared to be picked up but is ok once he's in your arms. The smaller breeds seem to be scared of a lot. My mini lop when being held will put his head up under my chin and i sort of snuggle with him.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes, they are all different. Snowy is so Ok with being picked up and now he loves being stroked and cuddled and will kiss you back as well. Houdini will let me pick him up and stay still for a couple of minutes but then he´s wanting to go down and will nip you to tell you that. Bandy doesn´t like been picked up either but he accepts it now as he has to be groomed daily and he´ll stay still for about 15-20 minutes and then he´s wanting to be off. He´s just started to enjoy being stroked when he´s in his cage last thing at night and he sits so still. They all love jumping all over me when I´m down on the floor especially if I have food. They´ll let me stroke them and they will lick my hands and clothes as well. 

k


----------



## JBun (Feb 23, 2013)

Chrisdoc said:


> Yes, they are all different. Snowy is so Ok with being picked up and now he loves being stroked and cuddled and will kiss you back as well. Houdini will let me pick him up and stay still for a couple of minutes but then he´s wanting to go down and will nip you to tell you that. Bandy doesn´t like been picked up either but he accepts it now as he has to be groomed daily and he´ll stay still for about 15-20 minutes and then he´s wanting to be off. He´s just started to enjoy being stroked when he´s in his cage last thing at night and he sits so still. They all love jumping all over me when I´m down on the floor especially if I have food. They´ll let me stroke them and they will lick my hands and clothes as well.
> 
> k


 
Hey Chris, did you notice that Lati, who posted on the previous page, is from Spain too. I know you were wondering if there was anyone else on here that was.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 23, 2013)

Jenny, thanks for pointing that out. I was so busy looking at the cute bunny photos, I didn´t read the rest. Glad to see I¨m not the only one over here.


----------



## PaGal (Feb 23, 2013)

Thumper doesn't like to snuggle in that he does not like to be picked up and rarely does he ever get on a lap. Maybe do in some part to his size because when he was young he would sit on my lap while I fed him hay. Now he is big enough to sit on the floor and still reach the hay. He does love being petted. He's a little sensitive about his feet or belly but when he is either really distracted or really chilled out you can pet him there otherwise he just hops away. He comes running up to everyone in that family and will even play chase with us. He has only bit anyone once, that was me and I believe it was accident. I was half in and half out of his cage cleaning. I believe he was chewing the seem in my pants and when I didn't stop him he bit a little too harder and got me.


----------



## LolaTheRabbit (Feb 23, 2013)

This how i spent time with Lola. I got her week ago.


----------



## LolaTheRabbit (Feb 23, 2013)

Another one from tonight


----------



## Spikethebunny (Feb 25, 2013)

Spike HATES being picked up. Not his idea of fun at all. But he loves getting pets (on the nose and ears only - don't attempt the butt!) and he'll give lots of kisses. As long as he can remain on the ground, he will get and give love. But forget snuggles.


----------

